# Sewing Machine Input



## JediMom (Jul 3, 2007)

*DH is wanting to buy me a good, quality sewing machine for our anniversary next month. :sing: We looked at Joann's yesterday, and have also been looking online. The one we both liked was the Singer Futura sewing/embroidery line of machines: http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog.jsp?CATID=cat3199&PRODID=xprd243694

Do any of you happen to have this particular model? If so, I'd love some input. If you happen to have a different machine you like you like, I'd also love to hear your input. *


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/search.php?searchid=1805133

this is a list of threads about sewing machines.

The one you are looking at - I've heard people enjoy having them.

Angie


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Personally, I'm not real impressed with modern Singers. Pick one up and you'll know what I mean. They're _really_ light. They're light because they have so many plastic parts. And plastic breaks or wears out entirely too easily for my tastes. 

I guess it would depend upon how much you're looking at using it. If you want something that you can use frequently that'll last for years, you're better off getting a used, high-end machine than a new Singer, Brother, et. al.


----------



## JediMom (Jul 3, 2007)

I think I am leaning more towards a Bernina or Janome now. I've been looking online, and I like the things I've been reading about both products. My MIL has a Bernina as does a friend of mine. They both love them.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Well, It's rather obvious - I swear by my Janomes. They've held up for year and lots of fine to heavy duty costume/stage curtain sewing for me.

Angie


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

Angie loves janomes

I LOVE BERNINA. I have 10 of them, not all new, Including a fully functional Bernina 117.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

between sewtim and I - I guess your two choices are endorsed! :rock:
Pick the one you really like and have a good dealer nearby to help you.

Angie


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

Just to be different -- I LOVE my Viking. It's a Scandinavia 200 - a very modest electronic model, but it's been very good to me!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I want a Bernina Artistic so bad I can't stand it!! But, oooh baby, those things are pricey! But I did see a Viking Designer I loved too. Right now I have a White that is made by Viking and I've been very pleased with it. 

It really depends on what you want to do with the machine. There are machines that do better for quilting, some that are better for embroidery, some better for garment making.

I can say, however, that I have never heard of anyone who had a Bernina that wasn't thrilled with it or wish they had purchased a different brand.

I've never tried a Janome, but Angie does a LOT of sewing and I trust her judgment. She's about got me sold on one and they certainly are more reasonably priced!


----------



## JediMom (Jul 3, 2007)

I just cannot wait to go to the sewing stores in Tulsa to look around. I am anxious to try out the Janome and Bernina. I have seen White machines as well, and plan to look them over too. Does anyone know anything about Baby Lock?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

BabyLocks are a more expensive version of Brother machines, in general. Slightly different specifications on some, but the Babylock Quilter's Choice is virtually the same as Brother Innovis XL650. (I have the xl600 Brother machine). The little Xscape is being copied by the White 1750C and the Singer that QVC or HSN has.

Babylocks do have a really good reputation.

Angie


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

Even though I really love Bernina machines You need to find a DEALER that you are comfortable with. When you purchase a new machine you will have a learning curve with that new machine and almost all of your support and instruction will come from the dealer. 

When shopping for machines plan on spending time to get the full demo on each machine, This should take at least 30min per model. Look once, then go back to each and ask crossover questions before choosing the machine for you. Only then will you be totally happy with your machine.

Many places have some sort of classes but how many, When are these calsses held and are they free are things you need to consider. These classses will increase your like or dislike of your machine and hopefully help you to not have problems and repairs on down the road. These classes are also an opportunity to work with acsessories and observe other machines esspecially if the dealer offers a trade-up program and you were on the border of which machine you wanted.


----------



## rafter (Feb 26, 2003)

I have a Futura CE-150. I haven't had it long, and haven't had time to mess with it much, but I did a little sewing on it and think its 'way cool'. It sews great and the machine runs smooth. Now, I haven't sewn in years and this is the first computerized machine I've ever sewn on.

I also haven't gotten the nerve up to do the embroidery yet. I will, but I don't have the room just now to leave it out, and haven't had the time to pull it out of the box again.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Were I to get a high-end machine, I'd go Janome. I worked in fabric shop for several years that was a Janome dealer and had the good fortune to do many hours worth of work on Janomes. (Keep in mind, they run the gamut from $200 machines up to $5,000 machines!)

You might also consider getting more than one machine. 
In my house, for example, my daily workhorse is Alice, my 65 year old Singer. She does the vast majority of what I need, but now and again I want some fancy stitches. For that I have a $150 Brother. I also use it for quilt guild because it's cheap and full of plastic parts. (Ie, it's light!) I've also been considering an embroidery machine. Again, I'm thinking a cheap Brother because again, I wouldn't use it very often...

The money I'd have tied up in the three would be comparable to a low-end multi-purpose machine. But, a low-end machine won't hold up as well as Alice and her cheap companions. KWIM?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.quilterswarehouse.com/itemdesc.asp?ic=AFE2008

Check out this sewing machine that was talked about on patternreview site.

It's a bit different, not sure what brand it is. :happy:

Angie


----------



## JediMom (Jul 3, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> http://www.quilterswarehouse.com/itemdesc.asp?ic=AFE2008
> 
> Check out this sewing machine that was talked about on patternreview site.
> 
> ...



Hmm...I may add that one to my list as well! :rotfl:


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> http://www.quilterswarehouse.com/itemdesc.asp?ic=AFE2008
> 
> Check out this sewing machine that was talked about on patternreview site.
> 
> ...


I _need_ one of those!

I love the adjustable stitch regulator feature--



> Adjustable built in stitch regulator determines the stitch length between each stitch. Choose from these 5 settings:
> Import . . . 2 stitches per inch
> 10ft test . . 6 stitches per inch
> Grandma. . 8 stitches per inch
> ...


----------



## gowvu (May 15, 2008)

ErinP said:


> Personally, I'm not real impressed with modern Singers. Pick one up and you'll know what I mean. They're _really_ light. They're light because they have so many plastic parts. And plastic breaks or wears out entirely too easily for my tastes.
> 
> I guess it would depend upon how much you're looking at using it. If you want something that you can use frequently that'll last for years, you're better off getting a used, high-end machine than a new Singer, Brother, et. al.


I have a high-end Singer, but only until the thread-dog mover (don't know the technical name) goes bad/deteriorates. The repairman told me the plastic parts disintegrate over time (heat, oils, friction) and that, in his opinion, repair/replacement was not successful.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I think you mis-read me. 
I don't happen to think there _is _such a thing as a "high end" modern Singer...
_you're better off getting a used, high-end machine _than _a new Singer, Brother, et. al._

A $400 Singer will do fancy things that a $400 Janome won't. It'll have more electronics to make up for the cheaper construction.
However, your $400 Janome will last _far _longer than your $400 Singer will. But, again, that goes back to what you want it for. If it's going to be your daily workhorse, steer clear. If it's going to be your occasional embellisher, it might be just what you're after.


----------



## gowvu (May 15, 2008)

I thought I was agreeing with you.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

gowvu - welcome to Ht and this forum...

Now, I understood that you were not expecting the Singer to last very long.
So, we all agree that Singer is not what it use to be years ago.

Angie


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

gowvu said:


> I thought I was agreeing with you.


LOL!
In that case, _I_ was misreading _you_.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I have the Babylock Quilters Choice ....LOVE LOVE LOVE it !!!! It quilts beautifully , it does fancy stitches, knee lifter, automatic threader and cutter !!! I bought it about 1.5 years ago, and have pieced and quilted 5 quilts on it !!!! One was a Queen sized !!!


----------

